# No Place Like Oklahoma!



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't think you could find this any place but Oklahoma. I always say everybody has to live someplace, but why do so many idiots have to live in Oklahoma?

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/golf-...potty-middle-golf-course-172419667--golf.html

Check out the comments. They are hilarious.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The scariest part is that the cops were able to get fingerprints. Don't people know you're not supposed to touch any surface in a porta-potty?:googly:


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

I guess some people just like to deal in crap!!!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Funniest Comment Ever:

"I could play golf non stop for days at that course"


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Bizarre!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I usually don't read the comments but "two types of crack in there" had me laughing .


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

That is truly odd and tragically funny!


----------

